# Saying Goodbye to 45.



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

So sorry to hear about 45....so sad....but Im glad you picked him up, and made his last 4 mos on earth pleasant ones, where he knew he was loved...shame he didnt get better....dont beat yourself up over it, you did what you could, just was too too late for him....thanks for saving him from his previous owner, Im quite certain his last four months with them would have been unbearable, or worse, they could have shot him :uhoh: Im quite certain 45 appreciated everything you did for him.....prayers for you both....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so sorry about 45. Bless you for taking him in and showing him how it feels to be loved.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

How sad. I'm glad you took 45 in and gave him a few months of the love and companionship, I'm sure he missed out on in his previous life.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

How sad that 45 couldn't be saved, but bless you for trying. RIP 45, now you can run free healthy and happy.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I sincerely hope that a dogs ability to live in the moment left him with only the knowledge that he was loved and cared for. You did a good thing for this sweet boy.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for trying to help and letting 45 know he was loved on this earth before he had to leave you. It is amazing how quickly our goldens worm their way into our hearts. We adopted an older senior from a shelter whose owners wouldn't pay the fee to get him released that we were privileged to have for 7 months before cancer took him--I wouldn't give anything for those few precious months and am at peace that Beau knew he was totally loved when we had to say goobye. I hope you can find that same peace.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

It is the "what if's" that have me at odds with myself. I know that 45 was loved much and he knew he was much loved but could I have done more. Thank you for your condolences. I appreciate them.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so very sorry to hear about 45. He was obviously reaching out to you in his time of need... he knew you would do everything you could to help him... and you did!!

We all have ''what if' moments.. I know I had lots. But you did your very best for him, and you loved him and he loved you.

Thank you so much for showing 45 love and caring in the last four months of his life.

Hugs

Rest in Peace dear 45.


----------



## doglvr00 (Oct 9, 2008)

Please don't second guess yourself. You gave 45 love and a happy home for the last four months. You did everything you possibly could.

RIP 45. Run free over the bridge.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What a wonderful thing you did and what a wonderful end to his life 45 had compared to how it would have been. You deserve a big hug for your big heart, if only the world was made up of humans like you everywhere we would live in a wonderful kind world. :thanks:


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you for providing 45 much needed love and comfort in his last months.

RIP handsome boy!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

That is so sad, he lived most of his life, being unloved, thank goodness he was loved, the last months of his life.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am very sorry on the loss of this beautiful boy. I am so glad that you picked him up when he needed your help.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you lost 45. I thank you from the bottom of my heart for taking him, loving him, caring for him and giving him a chance. So many people would not have helped a doggie like 45, but you did. And, I'm convinced for that his life made this a better world for the time he was with you. Thank you so much.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GeneralV*

GeneralV

Thank you for giving 45, love, kindness, and devotion for the first time in his life- I know that he loved you for it.

Rest In Peace, Sweet Boy-I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are keeping you company until we all meet again.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

elly said:


> . You deserve a big hug for your big heart, if only the world was made up of humans like you everywhere we would live in a wonderful kind world. :thanks:


I so agree with you elly.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

This thread makes me cry. The cruelty of the people who had 45 is beyond comprehension. Surely there are laws against the kind of neglect and brutality this dog experienced? And how does a veterinarian show such callous disregard for a patient and keep license to practice?

GeneralV, I'm so glad you rescued 45 and gave him a taste of what his life might have been. I wish I had words that would comfort you. Like many others here, I am grateful for your kindness to 45.

I hope that all the dogs at the Bridge adopt you and watch over you, as I know they watch over the people who love and mourn them.

Lucy


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Steve*



sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


 Thanks Steve.....this guy 45 belongs at the bridge so he can be happy....the person who helped is an angel....the original owner.....give me 5 mins with him !


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry to read about 45, that you lost him and that his crabby old man original owner didn't even care enough to try to find the problem.

Bless you for taking him in and giving him care & love.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you all so much. I love that picture that Steve did. It makes me cry. Thank you I am printing right now. What a beautiful tribute to my beautiful boy.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry 45 didn't recover, but so glad he had love and care for the last part of his life. He was a beautiful boy and looks like such a sweetheart.

There are always "what ifs" and regrets, but 45 got more love and care in his last 2 months than the whole rest of his life.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

If only we could see the bigger picture then we would never grieve. You gave him a lifetime of love, 4 months to a dog IS a lifetime. Beautiful picture of him in the clouds...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the passing of 45. Thank you for opening your heart and home to him, what a beautiful and unselfish thing you did for him. 

Try not to second guess yourself or ask "what if", instead concentrate on the good.

The greatest gifts you gave him was your love and compassion. He left this world knowing he was loved.

Godspeed sweet 45, run free.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry that you lost 45. From the pictures it is obvious what a sweet guy he was. Even though he was with you for only 4 months, he will take the love you gave with him to the bridge. He is now running free with no pain as he did as a puppy. He is playing with our kids and knowing that in the end he was loved. Godspeed 45.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of 45 - it is likely that the damage had already been done and nothing would have helped him, but be safe in the knowledge that YOU tried your best and shown him in the last few months what it is to be loved.

Run free again 45, and sleep softly


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

45 was only here a short time but boy that guy left a huge pawprint on my heart.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thinking of you today 45. Actually I think of you often. I wish I could have done more for you my boy. I hope you can feel my love for you where ever you are. missed today and everyday.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I never saw this thread till now.
General V - you are an angel on earth to the dogs you've rescued
You truly are


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

You will be rewarded for you kindness.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you but I am not looking for rewards of any kind I looking to heal my heart. I love the dogs I have but I miss those that have gone on so much somedays it hurts more than others but it is always there.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry, such a sad story wish it had happy ending. 45 was so special and for those like him it takes just a short time to fall in love with and never forget.



General V said:


> Thank you but I am not looking for rewards of any kind I looking to heal my heart. I love the dogs I have but I miss those that have gone on so much somedays it hurts more than others but it is always there.


I understand, I love Charlie so much but I miss my Buddy and yes on some days it hurts more than others but it is always there, you said it well.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

You are an angel to him. Poor baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

General there are other lost dogs that need your help. Maybe that would be good medicine for you.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't think I saw this thread before.

Thank you for being there for 45.

I believe you were both given a wonderful gift. I believe when someone's time is up it is really up no matter what you do to try and stop it. You were given the opportunity to love this special dog that you saw daily for two years and he was given the love he truly deserved before he had to move on. 

I believe when you think of 45 you are loving and honoring his memory and he knows it. I hope instead of feeling sadness about how his life had been living with those people (don't think on that) be filled with joy that you had the opportunity to love and be loved by him. 

You both were blessed and given the gift of love even if it was only for a short time.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

murphy1 said:


> General there are other lost dogs that need your help. Maybe that would be good medicine for you.


This is the very reason I have both Ashij and Ningaabii.  Love both of these guys very much. I will continue to take in those that need my help and try to find them good forever homes but I will never forget those that I helped and lost. I love them all.
Thank you all for you kindness. Not too many people understand the pain that I feel. Even when I am super happy their faces float through my mind.


----------



## Cookie's Mom (Oct 14, 2013)

Thank you for giving 45 such a great life for his last few months. You gave him the best kind of treatment which was love- I bet that made him more comfortable than any type of drug could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*General*

General

God Bless you for touching 45's life. So glad that he was with you at the end and he did know your love.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

How wonderful that you gave him a peaceful end to his life and he was able to experience your love.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## randi (May 9, 2005)

What an angel you were to give 45 a home, love and care! For him to know love before he died was such a gift . I'm so sorry he couldn't be saved and you had to say goodbye.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

I understand your pain. For some reason, the dogs that I have rescued were the once that brought more pain when they had to be put to sleep and the ones I think about the most. I don't think it was that they were any sweeter and loving than my other dogs, it's just that their life was so unfair to them and I think you end up grieving for that too. I will never forget the first dog I rescued 42 years ago- I only had her 2 years and she had kidney failure and had to be put to sleep. I still get weepy. I guess you just learn to live with the memories and keep on keepin on.


----------

